
Obama Wants Nonexistent Middle Ground on Encryption - kushti
https://theintercept.com/2016/03/11/obama-wants-nonexistent-middle-ground-on-encryption-warns-against-fetishizing-our-phones/
======
tracker1
Any backdoor to a software or hardware system will be abused. That has always
been the case, and has been shown to be time and again. How can we trust any
government to do otherwise when in the history of man, they never have been
shown worthy of that trust. The simple truth is, that they can't.

------
mtgx
I saw someone on Twitter call this the Democrats' version of climate science
denial, but for encryption (encryption science denial). I think that's an
interesting perspective.

